# Bumper Boy Question



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey all,

I got a question regarding bumper boy's. It could have been asked before but I cannot seem to find it. I know that you can run 2 derby doubles with the same remote but can you run a 4 shooter and a derby double with the same remote? I do alot of training by myself and think that this would be a good set up for me as I could run 2 triple's with this set up before having to reload the launcher's._Thanks_


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

yep just set it up the way the manual tells you to, Make sure the electronics are compatible, I know Amy at Bunper boy can tell you if they are.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

With the Pro transmitter, you can run up to 4 BB units.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Be sure to keep you receipt :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*Bumper Boy/sound issue*

I have a four shooter and a derby double on my BB remote..room for two more separate BB's. 

Having a problem getting the sound (quack) on the older 4 shooter since adding the DDouble. 

Called BB ..they said to reprogram which my husband did, but still not working. Both units fire just fine, new DDouble quacks. 

The "horn" on the 4-shooter works cause he set it on the Derby Double and it quacked. But, when put back on 4-shooter, will not quack. Something in the electronics on the 4-shooter shorted out or not programming correctly? 

Frustrating.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

If you are not getting sound, that's the first indication the receiver battery has almost lost it's charge.
Charge everything for 14 hours and call me in the morning. Don't forget, the transmitter MUST BE ON to charge, the reveivers off.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

I seen someone answered the Reciever question. I have a question hopefully someone may be able to answer. I have read where folks have bought the 22 blank charges at Lowes or Home Depot used in the power nailers. The box says not to be used in Dog training devices. Does anyone still use them even though they say this and do you know what is the difference in the 22 blanks from there vs. the ones from BB.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

The 22 nail driving blanks that you can get at a hardware store are the same thing as the ones that you get from various dog supply houses. In ascending order of power, they are brown, green, yellow, red and purple. Nothing higher than a yellow for a BB.

Make sure you are getting the brass cases, not the longer nickle cases, they are MUCH more powerful.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Bob,

Thats what I bought. I was just surprised by the warning on the back of the boxes and could not understand why. They are the brass casings.

Bill


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Bob is correct.


----------



## lovesthelabs (Mar 1, 2005)

Mike Perry said:


> Be sure to keep you receipt :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


According to Tom's latest reply in the other BB thread you don't need a receipt if they're new units or used units. If they're new they'll have your information in their system. If they're used you just need the name of the person you bought them from.

The way he explained it about trying to deter people who want to steal them makes sense to me. It's good to know that if someone walked away with my units, they wouldn't be able to get service on them!


----------

